# ns83820 [SOLVED]

## szacks

I have a dlink-DGE500T gigabit ethernet, based on the National Samiconductor DP83820

I am using the ns83820 driver compiled into the kernel.

The card will only connect at 10MBit, My other card connects at 100Mbit, so I know that the wiring and switch works.

Dmesg shows: 

eth1: ns83820.c: 0x22c: 49001186, subsystem: 1186:4900

eth1: ns83820 v0.22: DP83820 v1.3: 00:50:ba:38:e8:49 io=0xe5005000 irq=20 f=sg

eth1: link now 10 mbps, half duplex and up.

ethtool does not give me any real configuration for it:

Settings for eth1:

        Link detected: yes

For other cards it gives me a lot more information.

Is there something special I have to do to configure it?Last edited by szacks on Tue Feb 23, 2010 6:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bjlockie

 *szacks wrote:*   

> I have a dlink-DGE500T gigabit ethernet, based on the National Samiconductor DP83820
> 
> I am using the ns83820 driver compiled into the kernel.
> 
> The card will only connect at 10MBit, My other card connects at 100Mbit, so I know that the wiring and switch works.
> ...

 

So that card connects at 100Mbit when put in another computer?

----------

## szacks

No. Other cards connect at 100MB using the same switch and network cable.

I have 2 of these cards and I tried them in different computers using different kernels with the same results.

----------

## bjlockie

 *szacks wrote:*   

> No. Other cards connect at 100MB using the same switch and network cable.
> 
> I have 2 of these cards and I tried them in different computers using different kernels with the same results.

 

So th ns83820 cards won't connect at 100Mbit under Linux but they are supposed to?

http://www.cs.uni.edu/~gray/gig-over-copper/gig-over-copper.html

What version of the kernel?

The specs say the card does 10/100 so maybe there is a hardware switch?

----------

## szacks

The card is a 10/100/1000

I have tried it on a 2.6.19 kernel and a 2.6.23 kernel (not much of a difference).

I am sure there is a way to configure i, I just don't know how to.

----------

## bjlockie

http://www.cs.uni.edu/~gray/gig-over-copper/gig-over-copper.html#D-Link%20DGE-500T|outline

Maybe changing the MTU high enough makes it switch to Gigabit mode.

I don't remember how to change he MTU.

----------

## bjlockie

http://linuxmafia.com/pipermail/conspire/2003-February/000108.html

----------

## szacks

Thanks for your help.

----------

